# Is This Bumblefoot?



## chippy99th (May 15, 2017)

Would be posting this on BYC if it were an option! Oh well.

I've treated bumblefoot before, but this is a little different. It's my one-legged rooster. He's got a scab on his stump that looks like it _might_ be bumblefoot, might not be. It's not a round "plug," and there's no swelling...It really looks like a sore, but I want another opinion. 







He uses the stump more than you'd think for propping himself up. Whether it's a sore or bumblefoot, any suggestions on treating it? It's kind of an awkward spot. I'm thinking a bandage might help for padding, but I don't know if he'll tolerate it. He's not in pain. I just don't want it to get worse. 

Surprisingly, no such sores on his actual foot, although he's got some pretty gnarly calluses.


----------



## Dozclan12 (May 15, 2017)

Hmm..interesting.  I would treat it like bumble foot..and get that off.  Has to be hard for him to walk with that on there.  It may be a real infected bumble foot.  I would cut it out.


----------



## wynn4578 (May 16, 2017)

I would soak it and treat it like bumble foot. But I wouldn't cut on it at this point until you get a better idea what's going on with it. It may require surgery if there is a core or thorn or splinter of some sort but starting off I would just soak it and put him somewhere clean. Try to wrap it after you clean and treat but usually he will figure out how to get the wrap off.


----------

